# Where is everyone getting/did you get married?!



## Sovereign

We're getting married at City of Manchester Stadium - OH is a big Manchester City fan lol! x


----------



## Pyrrhic

We had a church wedding, with our reception at a lovely small luxury hotel :)

https://www.perfectescapes.com/Images/Luxury-Hotel/Aberdeen%5CThe-Marcliffe-At-Pitfodels-Page-Banner-Style-2.jpg

https://www.luxuryscotland.co.uk/galleryimages/marcliffe03_large.jpg

https://www.travelpod.com/hotel_photo/The_Marcliffe_at_Pitfodels-Aberdeen_large.jpg


----------



## Sovereign

Ooh that looks stunning! s


----------



## binxyboo

I got married in Romsey Town Hall. Its a victorian Town Hall in my home town.
https://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/19304225.jpg


----------



## hayley x

We're getting married in Earls Barton All Saints Church :) its where we had Alex's funeral so thought it would be extra special to have him closer :) xxx


----------



## Sovereign

hayley x said:


> View attachment 32988
> 
> 
> We're getting married in Earls Barton All Saints Church :) its where we had Alex's funeral so thought it would be extra special to have him closer :) xxx

That's a lovely thing to do hun :hugs: x


----------



## sarah1989

August 15th, 2009 in Welland Ontario Canada


----------



## polo_princess

I think we are just going to get married at the local registry office, there arent really any "inbetween" venues around here being Hertfordshire, its either registry office or £3,000 - £4,000 for the venue *alone* nothing else :shock:

I cant afford nor justify that kind of money, i have better priorities


----------



## Kirstin

Here https://www.anvilhall.com/


----------



## MrsVenn

We got married at Sopwell House in St Albans:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/exterior1-small.jpg

Was absolutely beautiful!


----------



## princess_bump

we're getting married in disneyland florida :yipee: in one of the hotel's surrounding the park :wohoo:


----------



## Kimboowee

Here...
www.alfretonhall.co.uk


----------



## Sarahkka

At the Tropical Conservatory at the Calgary Zoo. So beautiful! Lush flower gardens everywhere.
And having our wedding there also supported the Zoo which is a non-profit conservation organization, so that really appealed to me, too.


----------



## Rhiana79

We got married in the church hubby was christened in. Beautiful old church, bit of a mingy surrounding area but it was worth it.
xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

We got married in Pollok House on the 30th August 2008. We had a religious ceremony on the 29th with just close friends & family, the 30th was a Scottish wedding during the day with the white dress, men in kilts etc, aisle, bagpipes and us saying our own personal vows to each other followed by an afternoon meal in the upstairs of Pollok House. The evening was an asian style reception i wore a gold lengha, we had asian drums & bhangra music/dancing downstairs in Pollok House but also did some scottish kayleigh dances, followd by rnb & love songs too, with a buffet meal. It was a total east meets west fusion! xx :dance:


https://www.top-ten-glasgow-guide.com/images/pollok-house-scotland.jpg

https://www.pollokhouseweddings.co.uk/images/image-2.jpg


----------



## eddjanuary10

princess_bump said:


> we're getting married in disneyland florida :yipee: in one of the hotel's surrounding the park :wohoo:


That sounds soooo cool!congrats! x


----------



## Linzi

Leeds Registry office :) x


----------



## Linzi

princess_bump said:


> we're getting married in disneyland florida :yipee: in one of the hotel's surrounding the park :wohoo:

omg Im sooo jelous!! I wanted to do that but then little man came along so had to go a bit more 'budget'

xxx


----------



## Nemo and bump

originally we wanted to get married at central park, new york but had lo so its not really ideal so we're doing york registry office then ceremony at york hilton hotel


----------



## Mama Duck

We got married Xmas Eve '99 at Aylesbury register office. I wore a burgandy dress. Our ds was born 3 weeks later x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Here :happydance:https://www.northophallhotel.co.uk/

As soon as we walked through the door we knew it was the place we were looking for.


----------



## Nic1107

We were married in April at Lake Country Congregational Church in Hartland, Wisconsin. 

https://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o364/cameo1107/Nic/th_DSCF1006.jpg


https://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o364/cameo1107/Nic/th_DSCF1002.jpg


Our reception was at Country Springs Hotel.


----------



## EstelSeren

We're getting married on Constitution Hill in Aberystwyth! The actual building isn't as upmarket or beautiful in itself as would be an ideal but the view is incredible- over the sea, over the countryside or over the town! I'm just hoping for reasonable weather- it'll be April in Wales so it's a toss up between sun, rain and snow really!! Plus the food there is amazing and under £25 a plate, which is always a bonus!!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## AnnaHughes

I got married on a gazebo on the beach in Jamaica

https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture243.jpg


----------



## AnnaHughes

MrsVenn said:


> We got married at Sopwell House in St Albans:
> 
> https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/exterior1-small.jpg
> 
> Was absolutely beautiful!

I had my work hen day here - it was lovely


----------



## MrsVenn

AnnaHughes said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> We got married at Sopwell House in St Albans:
> 
> https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/exterior1-small.jpg
> 
> Was absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I had my work hen day here - it was lovelyClick to expand...

You're joking!! Ha, what a small world!! I take it you were in the spa :winkwink:


----------



## AnnaHughes

You're joking!! Ha, what a small world!! I take it you were in the spa :winkwink:[/QUOTE]


Yes, i technically work in radlett - but am based up north and just venture down once a month!

the girls took me there for the day, just the pool, jaccizi (sp) and sauna - lovely


----------



## MrsVenn

AnnaHughes said:


> You're joking!! Ha, what a small world!! I take it you were in the spa :winkwink:


Yes, i technically work in radlett - but am based up north and just venture down once a month!

the girls took me there for the day, just the pool, jaccizi (sp) and sauna - lovely[/QUOTE]

Oh right, you're just down the road then. Ahh that sounds perfect! I missed my hen do, was in hospital with food poisoning :wacko: I'm jealous!

The photo above looked a bit different to the day we got married, it chucked it down in March :dohh:


----------



## Stef

Chruch wedding here

https://www.yourlocalweb.co.uk/images/pictures/17/79/standrews-church--haughton-le-skerne-175385.jpg

and then wedding breakfast/evening reception here, It dosent look much from the outside as it was an old RAF Base Its lovely inside though I think it is all RAF themed too which is good as the majority of my family were in the forces

https://www.wartimememories.co.uk/airfields/RAF%20Middleton%20St%20George%20-%20Memorial%20+%20Officers%20Mess.jpg

https://www.information-britain.co.uk/hotelimages/3528a.jpg

Xx


----------



## sma1588

every1 has beautiful pics and i have always wanted a wedding on the beach.... im from so cal so the beach is one of my fav. places to be. i want to have some tropical flowers along with shells being dropped! i know it may sound weird but thats what i want


----------



## Sovereign

AnnaHughes said:


> You're joking!! Ha, what a small world!! I take it you were in the spa :winkwink:


Yes, i technically work in radlett - but am based up north and just venture down once a month!

the girls took me there for the day, just the pool, jaccizi (sp) and sauna - lovely[/QUOTE]

My dad used to live in Radlett. Sorry, lol! x


----------



## jackiea85

There are some lovely venues on here. We were on a tight budget so we got married at Towcester registry office then had our reception in a village hall in the village where my OH grew up (Syresham, next door to Silverstone). We did it up with 2 big marquees and fairy lights inside, it turned out really nice in the end xx


----------



## MrsVenn

jackiea85 said:


> There are some lovely venues on here. We were on a tight budget so we got married at Towcester registry office then had our reception in a village hall in the village where my OH grew up (Syresham, next door to Silverstone). We did it up with 2 big marquees and fairy lights inside, it turned out really nice in the end xx

Ahh that sounds really lovely! I've always said if I ever did it again (not that I intend to leave my DH but you know, you can still dream of renewal of vows etc :haha:) I'd have a marquee in my mum's garden with fairy lights everywhere, I love that look, especially in the summer.


----------



## glittermummy

princess_bump said:


> we're getting married in disneyland florida :yipee: in one of the hotel's surrounding the park :wohoo:

Ooh sorry to be nosey but which one? We arent getting married til 2012 but if i get my way it will be on the beach at the Swan & Dolphin


----------



## Rach276

https://www.hagleyhall.com/
My DREAM wedding venue


----------



## Rach276

Mama Duck said:


> We got married Xmas Eve '99 at Aylesbury register office. I wore a burgandy dress. Our ds was born 3 weeks later x

I was born in AY at the Royal bucks ;)


----------



## Mama Duck

It's now a rehabilitaion place (I think). My 3 youngest boys were all born @ Stoke Mandeville. I'm not from Aylesbury,I'm originally from Slough. Small world eh :)

btw Hagley Hall looks beautiful x


----------



## Rach276

I think its a spinal hospital? My sisters were born at stoke. I nearly had LO there because I got rushed in when I was staying with my grandparents who still live there.
Tis a small world! x

and thanks :D


----------

